# which is the best career option?



## ssannddiippttii (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi All,
I am a graduate and now learning ccna sources in acit.Now i am confused about my career.
what i have to do after the ccna sources.is mcsc is the best option for me?
Please suggest me.

health care billing


----------



## ssannddiippttii (Oct 24, 2009)

For My point of View , it should be both CCNA Voice and CCSP. Because after doing CCNA Security , student will try to go for CCSP.
http://www.orissaseo.blogspot.com


----------



## SPDMETL (Nov 5, 2009)

What about it Folks ? What field(s) are in need of people ? Will somebody _please_ bring a few huge companies to Michigan ?


----------

